# Nintendo Switch erscheint am 3. März: Alle Infos zu Release, Preis und Spielen



## David Martin (13. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nintendo Switch erscheint am 3. März: Alle Infos zu Release, Preis und Spielen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nintendo Switch erscheint am 3. März: Alle Infos zu Release, Preis und Spielen


----------



## Dosentier (13. Januar 2017)

Scheint sich ja viele bestätigt zu haben was bisher als Gerücht umher ging.
Wurde auch etwas zur Hardware gesagt oder habe ich das überlesen?

Was ich sehr schade finde, ist die magere Akku Laufzeit.
sprich man kann ja wohl davon ausgehen, wenn man kein Nintendo Party Spiel am zocken ist, das man bei Spielen wie Zelda, nach 3 Stunden das Gerät wieder aufladen darf.

Das Lineup ist auch sehr mager, das einzig interessante ist ja wohl Zelda.
Wobei das neue Mario auch sehr interessant klingt aber Ende 2017 ist auch noch lange hin.

Der Rest beeindruckt mich jetzt auch nicht so.
Der Preis von 299€ , was sie wohl hier kosten wird ist ok, aber doch schon etwas hoch gegriffen.
Ich für meinen Teil warte dann lieber bis zum Weihnachtsgeschäft 2017, bevor ich überhaupt in erwägung ziehe, mir eine zu kaufen.

Was ich aber sehr negativ finde, ist das der Onlinepart auch Geld kosten soll demnächst.


----------



## David Martin (13. Januar 2017)

Guten Morgen,

leider nicht - auf die Hardware-Details ging Nintendo nicht ein. Ich rechne allerdings stark damit, dass in den kommenden Tagen weitere Infos folgen (im Rahmen der von Nintendo angekündigten Hands-On-Gelegenheiten).

Grüße
David


----------



## xdave78 (13. Januar 2017)

Schon allein für Super Mario bin ich echt am überlegen ob ich mir als eigentlich PC Spieler noch ne Konsole hinstelle. Ich schätze ich warte das Jahr ab und schau dann, wenn sich Ende des Jahres abzeichnet wie das Gerät "läuft" und wie der Support durch 3rd Party tatsächlich ausschaut.


----------



## suggysug (13. Januar 2017)

"Nvidia-CEO: Nintendo Switch wird die Leute "wegblasen"!"

No Sir...


----------



## Rochus (13. Januar 2017)

Also mir ist völlig schnuppe, was da für Hardware in der Switch steckt. Selbst wenn auf dem Touch alles nur in 720p angezeigt werden sollte, was ich aber nicht glaube, hat mich Nintendo mit Legend of Zelda und Super Mario für unterwegs als definitiven Käufer auf ihrer Seite! 2 - 6.5 h Stunden Akku-Zeit sind für mich ok, denn in der heutigen Zeit ist man ja eh nicht viel länger von einer Steckdose entfernt. Die einzige Sorge für mich ist nur, dass Zelda nicht völlig lokalisiert werden könnte. Also ich hätte schon gerne eine deutsche Sprachausgabe!


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2017)

Zelda zum Launch? Bin dabei.


----------



## Scytale89 (13. Januar 2017)

300 € sind zu viel.

Eine PS4/XBONE in der noch nicht überarbeiteten Fassung bekommt man (gebraucht ab 150€) und gebundelt mit mindestens einem Spiel für um die 250 €.

D.h. wenn die Mobilität für einen nicht das Kaufargument ist, ist die Switch die unvernünftigste Konsole zum Kaufen. Schade


----------



## Dosentier (13. Januar 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zelda zum Launch? Bin dabei.



Da ich hier noch meine WIIU stehen habe, und Zelda dafür ja auch erscheint, reizt mich aktuell nichts an der Switch.
Außer wenn das neue Mario nur Switch Exclusiv werden sollte, könnte ich es mir überlegen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht wird die Switch gar 350 Euro hierzulande kosten. Im Radio wurde auch über die Konsole berichtet und man geht davon aus dass der US-Dollar-Preis nicht 1:1 in Euro übernommen werden wird.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sanador (13. Januar 2017)

So wertlos wie der Euro in den letzten 2 Jahren geworden ist, würde ich mich über 300 Euro auch wundern. Der Preis wird eher zwischen 320-350 angesiedelt sein.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Januar 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> So wertlos wie der Euro in den letzten 2 Jahren geworden ist, würde ich mich über 300 Euro auch wundern. Der Preis wird eher zwischen 320-350 angesiedelt sein.



Die Preise werden fast immer 1:1 übertragen bei Konsolen, daher ist 299€ sehr wahrscheinlich 

neben Zelda freu ich mich auf Mario Oddysey und das erweiterte Mario Kart 8 (endlich Battle-Arenen, dazu der Geist und die Feder als Item zurück)
bei Splatoon 2 muss ich mal schauen, genau wie bei Xenoblade 2 (bin nicht so der JRPG-Fan)


----------



## Odin333 (13. Januar 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zelda zum Launch? Bin dabei.



Da Zelda zum Launch das einzige interessante Spiel ist, würde ich lieber abwarten und den Preis fallen lassen...

Ansonsten ist die Switch Genau das was ich gedacht habe... eine unpraktischer (viel grösser, schlecht verstaubar), unzulänglicher (Laufzeit) 3DS-Ersatz und WiiU-Nachfolger mit zumidest Anfangs akzeptabler 3rd-party-Unterstützung die vermutlich bald genau wie bei der Wii U an der Leistung und den Verkaufszahlen scheitern wird.

Ich wünsche Nintendo jedenfalls viel Glück mit dem nächsten Versuch und allen Käufern dass sie sich jetzt im klaren darüber sind, dass die Switch eine riskante Investition ist, damit sie sich in zwei Jahren nicht über fehlende Spiel aufregen müssen.


----------



## suggysug (13. Januar 2017)

Also habs etz nochmal in Ruhe angesehen heute Morgen wars bisschen hektisch bei mir:
Gut an der Präsentation  fand ich:
-Controller (seh ich sehr viel Potenzial drin)
-Relativ großes Lineup an guten Spielen. ( da haben Sie die Kurve gekriegt in vergleich zur WiiU! Zelda sieht phänomenal aus und die Musik im Trailer war magisch. Auch Super Mario Odyssee sieht richtig gut aus. Usw...)
Schlecht: 
-Ganz klar die Akkulaufzeit, 2,5 - 6,5 Stunden is mir zu großzügig geschätzt. Vermutlich 2,5 wenn man Zelda zockt und 6,5 wenn man 1-2 Switch spielt??? Das hätte ich gern Detailierter.
-Kostenpflichtiger Onlinedienst... 
-300€? find ich ein bisschen zu viel (AUSSER die Hardware reißt  es noch raus)

Was mir gefehlt hat:
vorallem Details, wieder viel BlaBla um den heißen Brei und wenig Kontext.

Mein Fazit:
Umblasen tut es mich nicht, bisher steh ich dem Ganzen mit gemischten Gefühlen gegenüber. Ich würde mich gern als alter Nintendofan freuen aber irgendwie schmeckt das ganze seeehr Fad.

PS: ja es wurde mehr gezeigt als ich unter meinen Pro und Contras hab... Leider hat mich das weniger angesprochen.


----------



## Xivanon (13. Januar 2017)

Die Akkulaufzeit sehe ich jetzt nicht so als Problem an, da die Switch auch über USB geladen werden kann. Wenn man also eine längere Fahrt oder einen Flug vor sich hat, kann sich da relativ einfach mit einer Powerbank behelfen.


----------



## stawacz (13. Januar 2017)

zelda sieht schon hammer aus,is für mich am ende aber kein grund mir extra die konsole zu holen,zumal mir der preis ehrlich gesagt viel zu hoch is.vieleicht nächstes jahr,wenns es interessante bundles mit besseren preisen gibt.von den anderen spielen reizt mich ja nun so gar nichts,,aus dem quitschebunten mario-alter bin ich ja nun lange raus.hatte gehofft das vieleicht auch titel wie secret of mana neu aufgelegt werden


----------



## Littlemag (13. Januar 2017)

Was für ein Schrott.. damit lockt man doch keinen mehr vom Ofen vor.
kein Wunder dass die Nintendo Aktie nach der Präsentation um 6% eingebrochen ist...


----------



## klhisanth (13. Januar 2017)

Amazon hat sie für 329 € in grau und neon-rot/blau drin,  die Spiele sind noch nicht gelistet. 

Auf amazon.com war sie nach ca 90 minuten ausverkauft, in UK nach ca 3 Stunden ist der Vorverkauf noch offen, aber kein versand ausserhalb UK.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Januar 2017)

Im Artikel klingt es so, als ob Fifa seit ewigen Zeiten nicht auf Nintendo Konsolen erschien, das stimmt jedoch nicht ganz, auf der Wii U ging es zwar nur bis Fifa 13, auf Wii und 3DS jedoch bis Fifa 15. Erst letztes Jahr kam dann nichts mehr. 


Ansonsten bin ich ziemlich ernüchtert. Nur Zelda einigermaßen interessant, Mario Odyssee sieht auf dem Screen zu sehr nach einem alten Sonic Adventure oder so was aus. Besonders das mit der Realwelt Umgebung finde ich schon wieder ziemlich doof.

Spannend ist die Frage, was ist Xenoblade Chronicles 2? Eigentlich Xenoblade Chronicles 3? Oder die direkte Story-Fortsetzung des Xenoblade Chronicles von Wii mit den zwei versteinerten Göttern auf denen Menschen und Automaten siedeln? Oder schlicht einfach nur ein Port von Xenoblade Chronicles X?


----------



## Exar-K (13. Januar 2017)

Die Präsentation war lahm, peinlich und nicht gut gelungen.

Immerhin haben es die Spiele rausgerissen.
Der neueste Zelda Trailer war einfach toll und auch Mario verspricht wieder gute Unterhaltung zu werden.
Außerdem bin ich gespannt auf das RPG von Square Enix, Splatoon 2, No More Heroes und ein paar der JRPGs.
Was Mario Kart angeht, warten wir mal ab, ebenso mit Sonic und Bomberman.

Bei den Treehouse Events sollen ja jetzt noch eine ganze Reihe Spiele folgen.
Hoffentlich auch Metroid und Co.


Und ich werde wohl wieder Geld für unnützes Zeug ausgeben:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Januar 2017)

Der Preis liegt in Deutschland wohl bei 330 Euro, siehe Amazon.de. Bei den 299 Dollar kommen ja auch noch Steuern drauf. Die Zeiten, wo Hardware 1:1 in Dollar und Euro kosten sind allerdings ohnehin schon eine Weile vorbei. 

Der größte Witz ist jedoch, dass der Onlinemodus Geld kosten soll. Für was? Für Splatoon und Mario Kart und dann? Und das Ganze geht ja ohnehin nur zuhause oder bei WLAN Hotspots bzw. kostet sonst ja noch mal ordentlich extra. 

Am krassesten, wieder keine Accountbindung sondern weiterhin die Hardwarebindung. Wer MK 8 also schon für Wii U hat, bzw. dort im eShop gekauft hat, der muss es sich in jedem Fall noch einmal kaufen, wenn er es auch unterwegs daddeln will.

Werde ich wohl noch ewig auf meine Switch warten müssen, mehr als 200 gebe ich dann nämlich nicht aus, immerhin wurde auch ein neues Shin Megami Tensei angekündigt, und das muss wohl oder übel natürlich in meine Sammlung.


----------



## CrossfireAction (13. Januar 2017)

Super Mario Ödyssey!


----------



## xdave78 (13. Januar 2017)

Scytale89 schrieb:


> 300 € sind zu viel.
> 
> Eine PS4/XBONE in der noch nicht überarbeiteten Fassung bekommt man (gebraucht ab 150€) und gebundelt mit mindestens einem Spiel für um die 250 €.
> 
> D.h. wenn die Mobilität für einen nicht das Kaufargument ist, ist die Switch die unvernünftigste Konsole zum Kaufen. Schade


Na, wenn dann die Games kein Kaufargument sind...lass es halt bzw.kauf Dir ne XBOX/PS4 für 150€ die mit Zelda/Mario gebundled ist...und wenn Du die Nintendo 1st Partys nicht mögen solltest, passt doch eh alles. Hab zum Glück mein  Wohnzimmer groß genug konzipiert, dass ich noch ne zweite Konsole stellen kann  *KA-ELL-UH-KA*



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Am krassesten, wieder keine Accountbindung sondern weiterhin die Hardwarebindung. Wer MK 8 also schon für Wii U hat, bzw. dort im eShop gekauft hat, der muss es sich in jedem Fall noch einmal kaufen, wenn er es auch unterwegs daddeln will.


Als ob Du bei anderen Herstellern ein Spiel für die "alte" Konsole  kaufen kannst und die "next Gen"  Version beim Wechsel der Konsole kostenlos bekommen würdest...


----------



## martin4515 (13. Januar 2017)

Perfekte Kombi für mich PC , PS4 PRO und Switch

Traumhaft das neue Zelda und auch einfach unterwegs spielen , kaufe mir den Switch nur wegen Nintendo Titeln und mehr Japanischen angelegten Titeln.
Preis ist absolut in Ordnung für ein Brandneues Gerät.

Finde 300€ absolut nicht Zuviel, ist in Ordnung, für mich ist das Hybrid Konzept genial


----------



## DerBloP (13. Januar 2017)

Also Zelda, ohne frage ein schönes Spiel. Super Mario finde ich eigtl recht interessant, auch mit der Real-Welt, wo man dann wohl wie "Alice im Wunderland" in andere Phantasie-Welten eintaucht...eigtl recht Symphatisch mMn.
Allerdings ging ja mal das Gerücht herum die Switch sei etwa auf PS4 "Normal" Niveau...
Das schaut mir aber mal ganz und garnicht danach aus. Das Kantenflimmern, insbesonders in der Stadt...ein Graus, und schaut mal wie die Einwohner aus kurzer entfernung einfach mal wegploppen, obwohl Mario ihnen sich nähert, dabei aber hoch zur Laterne springt...und flatsch einfach mal 5-8 Ki´s weggeploppt....
Nene PS4 kann also mMn nicht sein, auch nicht fast.

Ansonsten, Akkulaufzeit, naja meist ist man doch eh, wenn man zB zur Schule oder Arbeit fährt eh nicht länger als ein bis eineinhalb Stunden pro Strecke unterwegs, da passt die laufzeit mMn schon.

Nungut, ich brauchs nicht.


----------



## Orzhov (13. Januar 2017)

Mal ausprobieren gerne, kaufen jedoch nicht.


----------



## Odin333 (13. Januar 2017)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Allerdings ging ja mal das Gerücht herum die Switch sei etwa auf PS4 "Normal" Niveau...


Davon ist doch schon lange nicht mehr die Rede. Nintendo wollte an der Konsole ordentlich Geld verdienen, also hat man den veralteten X1 genommen.
Die Leistung ist stationär in etwa auf Wii U-Niveau, welche etwas über 360-Niveau liegt, was Skyrim erklärt...


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Januar 2017)

Hätte ich Kinder, würde ich mir eine Switch holen. Für mich bietet das Ding allerdings nichts, was ich wirklich bräuchte. Und das Design von dem Ding ist imo wirklich eine Katastrophe, das wirkt einfach unglaublich klobig. Ich kann mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass das gut in der Hand liegt, aber gut, da kann man sich täuschen.


----------



## Gemar (13. Januar 2017)

Absolute Hammer-Hardware. Das Teil kann ja wirklich alles und noch mehr. Das Potential ist gigantisch.
Das Design ausgeklügelt bis ins Detail, könnte aber etwas klobiger sein. Vor allem die Controller.
Und man erhält die Leistung einer PS 3,5 per Akku, das ist besser als jedes Smartphone.
Einzig das Bezahlmodell für den Onlinemodus wirft noch Fragen auf.


----------



## McDrake (13. Januar 2017)

Gemar schrieb:


> Absolute Hammer-Hardware. Das Teil kann ja wirklich alles und noch mehr. Das Potential ist gigantisch.
> Das Design ausgeklügelt bis ins Detail, könnte aber etwas klobiger sein. Vor allem die Controller.
> Und man erhält die Leistung einer PS 3,5 per Akku, das ist besser als jedes Smartphone.



Hehe
Der Akku ist einfach grösser, weil ihm mehr Platz zur Verfügung steht.
Aber dafür muss er auch mehr leisten.
Ich könnte was wetten, dass ein Skyrim dem Akku auch nur knapp zwei Stunden gibt.


----------



## Odin333 (13. Januar 2017)

Gemar schrieb:


> Und man erhält die Leistung einer PS 3,5 per Akku, das ist besser als jedes Smartphone.





McDrake schrieb:


> Hehe
> Der Akku ist einfach grösser, weil ihm mehr Platz zur Verfügung steht.
> Aber dafür muss er auch mehr leisten.
> Ich könnte was wetten, dass ein Skyrim dem Akku auch nur knapp zwei Stunden gibt.



Ich glaube eher er träumt davon, dass die Switch unterwegs die Leistung einer Playstation "3.5" hat...


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Januar 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher er träumt davon, dass die Switch unterwegs die Leistung einer Playstation "3.5" hat...


Somebody missed the irony...


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Da Zelda zum Launch das einzige interessante Spiel ist, würde ich lieber abwarten und den Preis fallen lassen...


Klar. Ich werde mich vermutlich eh erst frühestens im Juli "selbst beschenken"


----------



## Gemar (13. Januar 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher er träumt davon, dass die Switch unterwegs die Leistung einer Playstation "3.5" hat...



Nö, brauche den mobilen Modus eigentlich nicht. Es geht hier nur um die Verlustleistung.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Januar 2017)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Als ob Du bei anderen Herstellern ein Spiel für die "alte" Konsole  kaufen kannst und die "next Gen"  Version beim Wechsel der Konsole kostenlos bekommen würdest...



Also bei PC und XBox als auch Playstation geht das, sofern das Spiel im Onlineshop gekauft wurde und auf der neuen / anderen Konsole existiert. 

Was du meinst sind HD Remaster, die muss man neu kaufen. Die Switch ist aber keine echte neue Generation, da letztlich nicht leistungsstärker als die Wii U. 

Bei Nintendo sind Käufe jedoch hardwaregebunden anstelle accountgebunden, sodass man da für jedes Gerät neu kaufen muss oder falls man z.B. eine Wii U durch eine neue Wii U ersetzt muss man das zu Nintendo schicken, die das dann machen.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2017)

330 EUR in Deutschland ?? Nee. Beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## Davki90 (13. Januar 2017)

Ich weiss nicht recht Leute! Mich überzeugt die Switch nicht so sehr. Sie wird es schwer neben XBOX One und vor allem der PS 4 haben. Ich bleibe sowieso beim PC.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Januar 2017)

Eigentlich kann man sich da ja gleich die nvidia Shield holen, wenn man auf Mario und Zelda verzichten kann.


----------



## random-rick (13. Januar 2017)

Ansich bin ich ja ganz angetan.. aber erstmal zurücklehnen und Tests abwarten  do not preorder!


----------



## christyan (14. Januar 2017)

Das Spiele-line-up ist jetzt nicht so der Bringer in meinen Augen... als Familienkonsole sicher ok, aber ich bezweifle, dass Nintendo damit, im Erwachsenensegment, an die anderen Konsolen heran kommt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Januar 2017)

christyan schrieb:


> Das Spiele-line-up ist jetzt nicht so der Bringer in meinen Augen... als Familienkonsole sicher ok, aber ich bezweifle, dass Nintendo damit, im Erwachsenensegment, an die anderen Konsolen heran kommt.


Das Spiele-Line Up war für die XBox One und die PS4 damals auch nicht der Bringer. Da gab es auch nur eine halbe Handvoll interessante Spiele zum Release. Und nicht ein einziger Must Have-Titel. Die kamen alle erst sehr viel später. 

Und genau hier hätte Nintendo ansetzen sollen. Nicht nur mit dem Konzept der Switch punkten, sondern auch mit einem deutlich interessanteren Line Up zu Release. Zelda ist das einzig interessante Spiel in diesem Line Up. Jüngere Spieler und die Familie sind ganz klar wieder die Zielgruppe von Nintendo. Und Nintendos eigentliches Aushängeschild, Mario, kommt erst Ende 2017 und dafür fehlt mir irgenwie jedes Verständnis. Mit Super Mario, Zelda, Donkey Kong, Star Fox und anderen gleich oder zeitnahe nach Release hätte die Switch deutlich mehr Gründe geliefert, sie sich gleich zu kaufen. 

Die Switch selbst halte ich nach wie vor für eine sehr interessante Konsole, aber Nintendo hat sich insbesondere mit dem Release-Line Up und den Preisen für das Zubehör keinen Gefallen getan. Zumindest in den ersten paar Monaten wird die Switch wohl leider im Laden verstauben. Ich jedenfalls warte erstmal n Jahr ab. Vielleicht kommen ja noch weitere, bisher unangekündigte Titel dazu. Und bis dahin dürfte auch der Preis der Switch gefallen sein, auch wenn ich den in Ordnung finde.

Mit der Akkulaufzeit habe ich übrigens wenig Probleme. 2-6 Stunden gehen in Ordnung und da das Teil auch via USB aufgeladen werden kann, reicht unterwegs ne Power Bank, die man sich für wenig Geld kaufen kann, wenig Platz einnimmt und die viele ohnehin schon ihr eigen nennen.


----------



## Y0SHi (14. Januar 2017)

naja - die konsole juckt mich genauso wie die wiiu eher nicht, da zu teuer.
wer kauft sich denn eine 300€ konsole, nur wegen zelda?
von einem neuen metroid spiel in der qualität eines prime oder echoes sieht man weit und breit auch nichts.


----------



## martin4515 (14. Januar 2017)

Find den Preis absolut in Ordnung, auch was das Zubehör angeht was manche rum heulen , ich will gar keine Dritthersteller Spiele auf dem Switch sondern Nintendo Titel und Zelda Spiel 2017 ganz klar, Zelda auch unterwegs spielen einfach genial.

Die Konsole ist einfach eine Ergänzung neben der PS4 Pro


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Januar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Jüngere Spieler und die Familie sind ganz klar wieder die Zielgruppe von Nintendo.


Das ist ja auch der absolut richtige Ansatz. Noch eine Konsole für den männlichen Sologamer zwischen 20 und 50 braucht es ja nun wirklich nicht...  



> Und Nintendos eigentliches Aushängeschild, Mario, kommt erst Ende 2017 und dafür fehlt mir irgenwie jedes Verständnis. Mit Super Mario, Zelda, Donkey Kong, Star Fox und anderen gleich oder zeitnahe nach Release hätte die Switch deutlich mehr Gründe geliefert, sie sich gleich zu kaufen.


Musst du ja nicht. Nintendo freut sich sicherlich auch, wenn du die Konsole erst Ende des Jahres kaufst. Keine Ahnung, warum so ein Aufriss darum gemacht wird, ob man die Konsole jetzt am Erscheinungstag schon kaufen müsste oder nicht. Die läuft doch nicht weg, die kann man auch noch Monate nach Release kaufen.



> Mit der Akkulaufzeit habe ich übrigens wenig Probleme. 2-6 Stunden gehen in Ordnung und da das Teil auch via USB aufgeladen werden kann, reicht unterwegs ne Power Bank, die man sich für wenig Geld kaufen kann, wenig Platz einnimmt und die viele ohnehin schon ihr eigen nennen.


Ich freue mich jetzt schon drauf, mich über Leute zu amüsieren, die mit dem klobigen Riesenteil in der Bahn sitzen und dann noch ne  Powerbank drangeklemmt haben. Am besten noch mit komplettem Headset...


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch der absolut richtige Ansatz. Noch eine Konsole für den männlichen Sologamer zwischen 20 und 50 braucht es ja nun wirklich nicht...


Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass Nintendo hier eine breitere Zielgruppe verpasst hat.  Dass der Ansatz an sich völlig richtig ist, hab ich nie bestritten. 
Aber Kinder und jüngere Jugendliche, also von 6-14 Jahren, sind nur ein Teil der Zielgruppe, die man verfolgen sollte. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Musst du ja nicht. Nintendo freut sich sicherlich auch, wenn du die Konsole erst Ende des Jahres kaufst. Keine Ahnung, warum so ein Aufriss darum gemacht wird, ob man die Konsole jetzt am Erscheinungstag schon kaufen müsste oder nicht. Die läuft doch nicht weg, die kann man auch noch Monate nach Release kaufen.


Natürlich freut sich Nintendo. Aber der Zeitraum nach Release ist sowohl für Spiele, als auch für Konsolen die Phase, in der eigentlich am meisten verkauft werden sollte, wenn man nicht alles falsch gemacht hat. Nintendo hat sich mit einigen Dingen bzgl. der Switch einen Bärendienst erwiesen. Mageres Line Up, sehr teures Zubehör etc. Wenn Nintendo in nächster Zeit nicht doch noch irgendwas gutes bringt, wird die Switch vermutlich leider ein Ladenhüter werden. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich freue mich jetzt schon drauf, mich über Leute zu amüsieren, die mit dem klobigen Riesenteil in der Bahn sitzen und dann noch ne  Powerbank drangeklemmt haben. Am besten noch mit komplettem Headset...


So ne Power Bank muss nicht zwangsläufig riesig sein. Die Dinger haben heutzutage in der Regel die Größe einer E-Zigarette. Und die nehmen ja nun wirklich keinen Platz weg. Und es muss ja kein klobiges Headset sein. Gute In Ear-Kopfhörer sind platzsparend und haben oft auch einen sehr guten Klang. 

Außerdem ist eine Power Bank dazu da, um ein mobiles Gerät nachträglich aufzuladen und nicht, um die Akkulaufzeit zu verlängern. Spielt man mit einer Power Bank, dürfte das Teil genauso flott alle sein, wie der Akku der Switch.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Januar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Natürlich freut sich Nintendo. Aber der Zeitraum nach Release ist sowohl für Spiele, als auch für Konsolen die Phase, in der eigentlich am meisten verkauft werden sollte, wenn man nicht alles falsch gemacht hat. Nintendo hat sich mit einigen Dingen bzgl. der Switch einen Bärendienst erwiesen. Mageres Line Up, sehr teures Zubehör etc. Wenn Nintendo in nächster Zeit nicht doch noch irgendwas gutes bringt, wird die Switch vermutlich leider ein Ladenhüter werden.


Ich bin der Meinung, dass die große Mehrheit derer, die eine Nintendo-Konsole kaufen, dies nur wegen eines oder mehrerer exklusiver Nintendo-Spiele tun. Anders als bei Sony oder Microsoft  lebt Nintendo praktisch nur von den eigenen Exklusivspielen und den starken Marken ala Mario und Zelda. Es kauft sich doch so gut wie niemand eine Nintendo-Konsole wegen 3rd Party Spielen und Nintendo weiß das sehr gut. Deshalb ist Nintendo anders als Sony oder  Microsoft auch nicht auf schnelle Abverkäufe nach Release der Hardware angewiesen und muss auch keine wirkliche Konkurrenz von anderen Hardwareherstellern befürchten. Ganz im Gegenteil, Nintendo kann sich sicher sein, dass  die eingefleischten Zelda und Mario Fans sich die neue Konsole sofort kaufen werden, sobald die  entsprechenden neuen Spiele im Laden stehen. Vielleicht ist die Switch tatsächlich erst mal ein Ladenhüter. Aber das ändert sich so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche, wenn die großen Nintendo-Exklusives erscheinen.  Und darauf setzt Nintendo, das ist die Kernzielgruppe. Mehr will man bei Nintendo eigentlich auch gar nicht haben bzw. mit viel mehr Käufern rechnet man auch nicht, weshalb die Vergleiche mit den anderen großen Konsolen auch allesamt irgendwo ins Leere laufen. Nintendo will anders als  Sony und vor allem Microsoft vor allem die eigenen Spiele an den Mann bringen.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass die große Mehrheit derer, die eine Nintendo-Konsole kaufen, dies nur wegen eines oder mehrerer exklusiver Nintendo-Spiele tun. Anders als bei Sony oder Microsoft  lebt Nintendo praktisch nur von den eigenen Exklusivspielen und den starken Marken ala Mario und Zelda. Es kauft sich doch so gut wie niemand eine Nintendo-Konsole wegen 3rd Party Spielen und Nintendo weiß das sehr gut. Deshalb ist Nintendo anders als Sony oder  Microsoft auch nicht auf schnelle Abverkäufe nach Release der Hardware angewiesen und muss auch keine wirkliche Konkurrenz von anderen Hardwareherstellern befürchten. Ganz im Gegenteil, Nintendo kann sich sicher sein, dass  die eingefleischten Zelda und Mario Fans sich die neue Konsole sofort kaufen werden, sobald die  entsprechenden neuen Spiele im Laden stehen. Vielleicht ist die Switch tatsächlich erst mal ein Ladenhüter. Aber das ändert sich so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche, wenn die großen Nintendo-Exklusives erscheinen.  Und darauf setzt Nintendo, das ist die Kernzielgruppe. Mehr will man bei Nintendo eigentlich auch gar nicht haben bzw. mit viel mehr Käufern rechnet man auch nicht, weshalb die Vergleiche mit den anderen großen Konsolen auch allesamt irgendwo ins Leere laufen. Nintendo will anders als  Sony und vor allem Microsoft vor allem die eigenen Spiele an den Mann bringen.



An sich richtig, nur ist das halt eine aussterbende Rasse, wie die Wii U bewiesen hat. Schon beim N64 begann der Abwärtstrend in der Hinsicht. N64: 33 Millionen Käufer, Gamecube: 22 Millionen Käufer und dann Wii U: 13 Millionen Käufer. 

Gut, Splatoon, Mario Kart und andere Nintendo Games sind dann dennoch super erfolgreich (sind ja auch recht günstig produziert) und wurden von mind. jedem 2. Wii U Besitzer gekauft. Damit kann man es sich natürlich dann auch bequem machen ...

Nintendo setzt dann letztlich doch aber vor allem auf Kinder und Casuals, wie beim DS / 3DS, Handhelds, die durch Pokémon, Prof. Layton und meinetwegen noch Monster Hunter groß gehalten werden können, und kaum noch auf ihre klassischen Eigenmarken, denn dafür kauft eben doch kaum noch jemand eine extra Hardware.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> An sich richtig, nur ist das halt eine aussterbende Rasse, wie die Wii U bewiesen hat. Schon beim N64 begann der Abwärtstrend in der Hinsicht. N64: 33 Millionen Käufer, Gamecube: 22 Millionen Käufer und dann Wii U: 13 Millionen Käufer.
> 
> Gut, Splatoon, Mario Kart und andere Nintendo Games sind dann dennoch super erfolgreich (sind ja auch recht günstig produziert) und wurden von mind. jedem 2. Wii U Besitzer gekauft. Damit kann man es sich natürlich dann auch bequem machen ...


So ist es. Solange man damit gutes Geld verdient, ist doch alles in Butter. Im Business muss letztlich nur die Marge stimmen und man muss Gewinn einfahren. Keine Ahnung, warum sich der Mythos so hartnäckig hält, dass es nur eine Konsole geben könnte und alle anderen, die weniger verkaufen, zum Untergang verurteilt sind.  Das ist natürlich Quatsch. Man muss kein Marktführer sein, solange der Umsatz und die Marge stimmt. Und wenn sich Nintendo auf ihre Kernmarken konzentriert, dann ist das eine veritable Strategie, vielleicht auch einfach deshalb, weil man sehr wohl erkannt haben, dass es ein vielleicht zu großes Risiko wäre, im "Core"-Bereich gegen Sony und Microsoft anzutreten. Also nutzt man die Zielgruppe, die man hat und produziert Content für genau diese Zielgruppe.



> Nintendo setzt dann letztlich doch aber vor allem auf Kinder und Casuals, wie beim DS / 3DS, Handhelds, die durch Pokémon, Prof. Layton und meinetwegen noch Monster Hunter groß gehalten werden können, und kaum noch auf ihre klassischen Eigenmarken, denn dafür kauft eben doch kaum noch jemand eine extra Hardware.


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Weiter oben schreibst du, dass gerade die klassischen Eigenmarken wie Mario Kart von mindestens jedem 2. Besitzer einer WiiU gekauft wurden, und hier schreibst du jetzt, dass sich für diese Eigenmarken kaum noch jemand extra Hardware kauft? Das passt nicht zusammen. Imo ist es genau umgekehrt. Die Kunden kaufen praktisch ausschließlich wegen der starken Eigenmarken eine Nintendo-Konsole.

Im Mobile-Bereich ist die ganze Geschichte noch mal etwas anders, weil da Nintendo praktisch konkurrenzlos ist (nachdem die PS Vita  so wenig Support bekommen hat). Aber sicher, die Kernkundschaft war und ist eher die jüngere Generation, Familien und "Casuals", ganz klar.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Januar 2017)

wo bleiben eigentlich die ganzen mobile-ports, von denen @spiritorgre fabuliert hat?


----------



## martin4515 (15. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> An sich richtig, nur ist das halt eine aussterbende Rasse, wie die Wii U bewiesen hat. Schon beim N64 begann der Abwärtstrend in der Hinsicht. N64: 33 Millionen Käufer, Gamecube: 22 Millionen Käufer und dann Wii U: 13 Millionen Käufer.
> 
> Gut, Splatoon, Mario Kart und andere Nintendo Games sind dann dennoch super erfolgreich (sind ja auch recht günstig produziert) und wurden von mind. jedem 2. Wii U Besitzer gekauft. Damit kann man es sich natürlich dann auch bequem machen ...
> 
> Nintendo setzt dann letztlich doch aber vor allem auf Kinder und Casuals, wie beim DS / 3DS, Handhelds, die durch Pokémon, Prof. Layton und meinetwegen noch Monster Hunter groß gehalten werden können, und kaum noch auf ihre klassischen Eigenmarken, denn dafür kauft eben doch kaum noch jemand eine extra Hardware.




Lass Nintendo mal etwas Zeit die haben genug interessante Eigenmarken die noch kommen werden , die Leute sollten sich nicht so sehr auf die Leistung beziehen, eine Konsole die sowohl Stationär als auch Mobil ist Hut ab.
Genau das ist der Kernbereich von Nintendo, die machen einfach ihr Ding das finde ich gut und ein Spiel wie Zelda ziehe ich selbst Titeln wie Mass Effect Andromeda vor, absolut Must have Game 2017


----------



## Bonkic (15. Januar 2017)

2 titel, die man imo definitiv an lande hätten ziehen müssen, sind overwatch und rocket league.
beide dürften vollkommen problemlos umsetzbar sein und passen bestens auf 'ne nintendo-konsole. 
vielleicht kommt da ja noch was. zumindest bei rocket leauge würde es mich schon sehr wundern, wenn nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Januar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vielleicht kommt da ja noch was. zumindest bei rocket leauge würde es mich schon sehr wundern, wenn nicht.



ich denk mal zur E3 kommt nach noch ne Menge dazu was dann im Herbst/Winter so kommen könnte, die haben ja jetzt erstmal hauptsächlich die ersten 3, 4 Monate gezeigt (Launchtiel incl. Zelda) Frühjahr (Mario Kart) und Anfang Sommer (Splatoon) sowie ein Flagschiff zum Jahresende (Mario)

und Rocket League wäre wirklich cool (auch wenn ich es wohl nicht nochmal kaufen würde, da ich es schon auf PS4 hab, aber das ist ja nicht bei jedem der Fall, daher wäre das sicher ein Verkaufsschlager, vorallem auch wegen der Möglichkeit es auch mobil spielen zu können)


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Weiter oben schreibst du, dass gerade die klassischen Eigenmarken wie Mario Kart von mindestens jedem 2. Besitzer einer WiiU gekauft wurden, und hier schreibst du jetzt, dass sich für diese Eigenmarken kaum noch jemand extra Hardware kauft? Das passt nicht zusammen. Imo ist es genau umgekehrt. Die Kunden kaufen praktisch ausschließlich wegen der starken Eigenmarken eine Nintendo-Konsole.



Natürlich kaufen die Kunden (fast) ausschließlich wegen der Nintendo Eigenmarken (ich nicht, ich habe Wii U und 3DS wegen anderer Titel gekauft). Was ich sagte war, dass immer weniger Leute die Nintendo Konsolen kaufen, d.h. immer weniger Leute interessieren sich für die Eigenmarken bzw. sind viele nicht bereit nur dafür eine extra Konsole zu kaufen.



Bonkic schrieb:


> wo bleiben eigentlich die ganzen mobile-ports, von denen @spiritorgre fabuliert hat?


Bisher wurden nur eine Handvoll Retail Spiele vorgestellt. Was es dann alles im eShop gibt wirst du ab 3. März dann schauen können.



martin4515 schrieb:


> Lass Nintendo mal etwas Zeit die haben genug interessante Eigenmarken die noch kommen werden , die Leute sollten sich nicht so sehr auf die Leistung beziehen, eine Konsole die sowohl Stationär als auch Mobil ist Hut ab.
> Genau das ist der Kernbereich von Nintendo, die machen einfach ihr Ding das finde ich gut und ein Spiel wie Zelda ziehe ich selbst Titeln wie Mass Effect Andromeda vor, absolut Must have Game 2017



Ja, aber ihr Ding reicht eben nicht mehr für den Massenmarkt, wie die Verkaufszahlen der Wii U zeigen. Und was heißt denn starke Eigenmarken und tolle Titel? Mario Kart, normale Mario Jump & Runs, Splatoon, Pikmin, Starfox und halt Zelda. Alles wie eh und je und alles technisch Low Budget und eigentlich hoffnungslos veraltet. Tolle, spaßige Spiele, keine Frage, aber eben nichts, wo viele Leute noch extra eine teure Konsole für kaufen. Immerhin gibt es vielerlei solcher Titel inzwischen auch im Indie-Bereich. Die haben halt nur nicht den Namen.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und was heißt denn starke Eigenmarken und tolle Titel? Mario Kart, normale Mario Jump & Runs, Splatoon, Pikmin, Starfox und halt Zelda. Alles wie eh und je und alles technisch Low Budget und eigentlich hoffnungslos veraltet.



Arbeitest du bei Nintendo oder woher weißt du so gut dass ein Zelda oder ein (3D) Mario Jump'n Run so Low-Budget und veraltet ist?


----------



## Evari0r (15. Januar 2017)

Was mich noch beschäftigt ist ob die Switch ein Netzteil dabei hat?


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Januar 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Arbeitest du bei Nintendo oder woher weißt du so gut dass ein Zelda oder ein (3D) Mario Jump'n Run so Low-Budget und veraltet ist?



Ein Blick auf Screenshots und Videos reicht doch, um zu sehen, dass die technisch und grafisch bessere Indie Games sind.
Zwar quasi bugfrei und stabil und völlig rund laufend aber eben optisch auch nicht anders als die ganzen Indie- und Low Budget Produktionen a la Firewatch und Co. Nur weil man auf die Nintendo-Kiddie-Knuddel-Optik abfährt muss man das doch nicht ausblenden. Ist ja schön, wenn die Leute das in Ordnung und den Stil toll finden aber deswegen muss man doch nicht Realitätsverweigerer spielen.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ein Blick auf Screenshots und Videos reicht doch, um zu sehen, dass die technisch und grafisch bessere Indie Games sind.



Ich finde dass du ziemlich übertreibst, ehrlich gesagt. Für mich ist ein Zelda: BotW oder Super Mario: Oddysey vieles, aber ganz sicher nicht "nur" Indie-mäßig. Und das hat nichts mit realitätsverweigerung zu tun sondern einfach nur von persönlichem Empfinden. Was erwartest denn du von einem Zelda oder Mario für eine Technik? Eine CryEngine-Grafik?


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht solltest du dir mal ein paar aktuelle Indie Titel anschauen, die haben teilw. schon extrem gute Grafik.

 Und ich habe gerade Firewatch genannt, eben weil sich das optisch nicht so sehr vom neuen Zelda unterscheidet. Vielleicht ist Zelda erheblich größer und hat mehr Details und man kann mehr machen, klar. Aber grundsätzlich sind sie grafisch ziemlich ähnlich. Nur, Firewatch haben wieviele, fünf Leute oder so, gemacht.

Und Mario Odyssey erinnert mich optisch sehr an das uralte Sonic Adventure, Klar, 17 Jahre später ist das in HD und etwas detaillierter aber wie ein Spiel von 2010 - 2017 sieht das nun wirklich nicht aus. Wenn ich mir da die Städte in den letzten paar Assassin's Creed Teilen dagegen ansehe ... da liegen Welten zwischen.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Januar 2017)

mario kart bspw sieht auf wiiu absolut fantastisch aus.
billige, und das war ja impliziert, indie-game-optik. alles klar.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Januar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mario kart bspw sieht auf wiiu absolut fantastisch aus.


Nein, sieht es nicht. Ich habe es durchgespielt. Es sieht nett aus aber sehr detailarm.



> billige, und das war ja impliziert, indie-game-optik. alles klar.


Das war deine Interpretation. Indie Optik muss nicht billig sein. Der Stil kann viel rausreißen, wie er es eben bei Nintendo oft tut. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass er technisch weit entfernt von der Höhe der Zeit ist.


----------



## xdave78 (16. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also bei PC und XBox als auch Playstation geht das, sofern das Spiel im Onlineshop gekauft wurde .


Du kannst keine XBOX360 Spiele auf der XONE spielen (solange sie nicht in das Programm für Abwärtskompatiblität aufgenommen wurden). Genauso wenig kannst Du auf der PS3 regulär PS2 Spiele spielen resp. auf der PS4 die PS3 Spiele (dort kann man für ein paar Titel die PS4 Version dann günstiger bekommen, das ist aber was ganz Anderes). Keine Ahnung wo Du die Info her hast, aber sie ist definitiv falsch - ausgenommen natürlich PC.


----------



## Briareos (16. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Stil kann viel rausreißen, wie er es eben bei Nintendo oft tut. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass er technisch weit entfernt von der Höhe der Zeit ist.


Die Sätze "Grafik ist nicht alles." und "Gute Grafik macht noch lange kein gutes Spiel." hast du aber schon mal gehört.
Und wie du selbst bereits sagtest, erscheinen Nintendo-Titel (in der Regel) weitgehend bugfrei. In der heutigen Zeit weiß ich das sehr, sehr zu schätzen.
Denn was nützt einem die schönste Grafik, wenn sie technisch verbugt ist wie zuletzt bei Mafia 3.

Und ein "Superhot" hätte grafisch schon vor 20 Jahren alt ausgesehen, was allerdings den fantastischen Spielspaß auch damals nicht beeinflusst hätte.

Bei Filmen akzeptiert man, wenn ein moderner Film "alt" aussieht, wenn es zum Inhalt passt. Kein (mir bekannter) Mensch hat sich damals aufgeregt, dass "Schindlers Liste" in schwarz-weiß in die Kinos kam. Oder das "The Artist" ein Stummfilm ist. Aber wenn das neue Zelda nicht fotorealistisch über den TV flimmert, wird sofort die Grafikkeule geschwungen und der FPS-Hammer heraus geholt.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Januar 2017)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Du kannst keine XBOX360 Spiele auf der XONE spielen (solange sie nicht in das Programm für Abwärtskompatiblität aufgenommen wurden). Genauso wenig kannst Du auf der PS3 regulär PS2 Spiele spielen resp. auf der PS4 die PS3 Spiele (dort kann man für ein paar Titel die PS4 Version dann günstiger bekommen, das ist aber was ganz Anderes). Keine Ahnung wo Du die Info her hast, aber sie ist definitiv falsch - ausgenommen natürlich PC.



Es geht um die Spiele in den Downloadstores. Die Titel, die für die jeweiligen Konsolen erhältlich sind, die kannst du eben doch auf einem System kaufen und dann auf den anderen Systemen nutzen - eben sofern es sie dort gibt natürlich. Um mehr geht es ja nicht. 

Kaufe ich ein PS1 Spiel auf der PS3, dann läuft das auch auf der PS4 und ggf. PS Vita. Kaufe ich ein XBox 360 Spiel auf der 360 und ist es bei der One erhältlich, dann habe ich das auch dort. 
Kaufe ich ein SNES Game auf dem 3DS, dann habe ich den NICHT bei Wii, Wii U oder Switch sondern muss ihn überall noch einmal kaufen. 

Bei Nintendo hingegen kannst du nicht mal auf der gleichen Hardware nutzen, da die Spiele Gerätegebunden sind, du kannst sie dann nur auf ein gleiches Gerät umständlich übertragen lassen. 



Briareos schrieb:


> Die Sätze "Grafik ist nicht alles." und "Gute Grafik macht noch lange kein gutes Spiel." hast du aber schon mal gehört.
> Und wie du selbst bereits sagtest, erscheinen Nintendo-Titel (in der Regel) weitgehend bugfrei. In der heutigen Zeit weiß ich das sehr, sehr zu schätzen.
> Denn was nützt einem die schönste Grafik, wenn sie technisch verbugt ist wie zuletzt bei Mafia 3.
> 
> ...



Äpfel und Birnen und so ... 

Außerdem hat Stil nichts mit Polygonen und Texturen zu tun und die sind bei Zelda BotW halt auf dem Stand von vor fünf bis zehn Jahren, da hilft alles schönreden nichts.


----------



## Briareos (16. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Außerdem hat Stil nichts mit Polygonen und Texturen zu tun und die sind bei Zelda BotW halt auf dem Stand von vor fünf bis zehn Jahren, da hilft alles schönreden nichts.


Das hat nichts mit schönreden zu tun, ich habe bisher ja auch nur die Trailer gesehen und mehr nicht.

Zelda: BotW wird von der Grafikqualität garantiert kein "The Witcher 3" von Nintendo. Aber: Muss es das?
So wie du das schreibst, klingt es so als wäre jedes Spiel, was nicht die Grenzen des derzeit machbaren auslotet, in grafischer Hinsicht schlecht. Und das ist der Punkt an dem ich dir widerspreche.
Um mal bei Nintendo zu bleiben: Mario-Spiele hatte schon von Anfang an einen Comic-Look. Aber die beiden "Super Mario Galaxy"-Spiele sahen auf ihre Art und Weise phantastisch aus ... und das trotz der arg limitierten Wii-Hardware.

Wie gesagt (und deswegen hatte ich "Superhot" als Beispiel angebracht): Es kommt nicht auf die Anzahl der Polygone an und Low-Poly wird oft bewusst als künstlerisches Stilmittel herangezogen.
Und nur weil ein Spiel sich in einem bestimmten Grafikstil (ob Retro-Pixel, Cel-Shading, Low-Poly oder Fotorealismus) präsentiert kann man doch nicht pauschal sagen "Das sieht total veraltet aus."
Das und nicht mehr wollte ich sagen.


----------



## Dosentier (16. Januar 2017)

Briareos schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit schönreden zu tun, ich habe bisher ja auch nur die Trailer gesehen und mehr nicht.
> 
> Zelda: BotW wird von der Grafikqualität garantiert kein "The Witcher 3" von Nintendo. Aber: Muss es das?
> So wie du das schreibst, klingt es so als wäre jedes Spiel, was nicht die Grenzen des derzeit machbaren auslotet, in grafischer Hinsicht schlecht. Und das ist der Punkt an dem ich dir widerspreche.
> ...




Also fakt ist ja, Nintendo Spiele haben nie durch ihre Grafik bestochen.
Was immer passte, war das Gameplay und eben der Spaß, den ihre Spiele gemacht haben.
Hinzu kommen eben auch noch, einfach sehr schön designte Welten und Charaktere die einfach Freude bereiten.
Das ist was Nintendo schon immer ausmachte und mehr wollten sie auch nie sein. 

Für Grafik Wunder ist der PC , sowie die anderen Konsolen zuständig.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Januar 2017)

Briareos schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit schönreden zu tun, ich habe bisher ja auch nur die Trailer gesehen und mehr nicht.
> 
> Zelda: BotW wird von der Grafikqualität garantiert kein "The Witcher 3" von Nintendo. Aber: Muss es das?
> So wie du das schreibst, klingt es so als wäre jedes Spiel, was nicht die Grenzen des derzeit machbaren auslotet, in grafischer Hinsicht schlecht. Und das ist der Punkt an dem ich dir widerspreche.
> ...



Natürlich muss Zelda es nicht, aber wenn es mehr als die Fans abholen will, dann muss es mit modernen Titeln konkurrieren können. Und davon sind zumindest in technischer Hinsicht Nintendo Spiele eben weit entfernt. Und die Verkaufszahlen zeigen, dass immer weniger Leute bereit sind, Nintendo diese Extrawurst aufgrund des Nostalgiefaktors zuzugestehen. 

Und natürlich kann ich bei einem Spiel mit flachen Texturen sagen, dass ist veraltet, weil es solche Texturen eben schon vor zehn Jahren in Spielen gab und sie im Vergleich zu modernen großen Titeln halt entsprechend aussehen. Undzwar auch bei Cartoonoptik, denn auch da ist heute viel möglich, z.B. dass man bei Kleidung an der Oberfläche merkt das ist Stoff, Leder, Holz etc. oder das glänzendes Metall reflektiert. Das schaffen sogar viele moderne Manga JRPGs in Teilen. 

Noch einmal, der technische Stand hat nichts mit dem Stil zu tun, auch ein einfacher Stil kann toll aussehen. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass es nicht noch viel besser aussehen könnte, eben weil heute viel mehr drin ist.


----------



## Briareos (17. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und die Verkaufszahlen zeigen, dass immer weniger Leute bereit sind, Nintendo diese Extrawurst aufgrund des Nostalgiefaktors zuzugestehen.


Die Verkaufszahlen von Nintendo-Spielen in den letzten Jahren spiegeln mMn nur die schlechteren Verkaufszahlen der Nintendo-Hardware wieder.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und natürlich kann ich bei einem Spiel mit flachen Texturen sagen, dass ist veraltet, weil es solche Texturen eben schon vor zehn Jahren in Spielen gab und sie im Vergleich zu modernen großen Titeln halt entsprechend aussehen. Undzwar auch bei Cartoonoptik, denn auch da ist heute viel möglich, z.B. dass man bei Kleidung an der Oberfläche merkt das ist Stoff, Leder, Holz etc. oder das glänzendes Metall reflektiert. Das schaffen sogar viele moderne Manga JRPGs in Teilen.
> 
> Noch einmal, der technische Stand hat nichts mit dem Stil zu tun, auch ein einfacher Stil kann toll aussehen. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass es nicht noch viel besser aussehen könnte, eben weil heute viel mehr drin ist.


Aber was sagts du dann zu Spielen, die aus künstlerischer/stilistischer Sich ganz bewusst auf flache Texturen setzen?
(Und nein, ich erwähne jetzt nicht schon wieder "Superhot". ^^)
"Windwaker" und "Spirit Tracks" auf dem DS hatten auch einen sehr platten 2D-Comic-Look. Mir persönlich hat dieser Stil auch nicht zugesagt, aber: Es war eine bewußte Design-Entscheidung, diese Spiele genau so aussehen zu lassen wie sie eben aussehen. Das hat eben nichts mit "technisch veraltet" zu tun (Selbst der betagte DS kann grafisch deutlich mehr leisten), sondern ist eben eine bewußte Entscheidung.

"Technisch veraltet" war z.B. Diablo 2 zum Release, da es damals in einer Auflösung von maximal 640x480 lief. Und das zu einer Zeit, als 800x600 und 1024x768 der Standard waren und viele Spiele bereits Auflösungen darüber hinaus anboten. Das war keine künstlerische Entscheidung und hatte auch nichts mit dem "Stil" des Spiels zu tun, das war einfach nur veraltet.

Und ich habe mir jetzt einen der Trailer noch einmal angesehen und ich persönlich finde die Texturen alles andere als flach. Aber das ist wohl Ansichtssache.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Januar 2017)

Briareos schrieb:


> Die Verkaufszahlen von Nintendo-Spielen in den letzten Jahren spiegeln mMn nur die schlechteren Verkaufszahlen der Nintendo-Hardware wieder.


Hä? Das eine bedingt doch das andere. 
Weniger verkaufte Hardware = weniger verkaufte Spiele. 
Sinkende Bereitschaft extra teure Hardware zu kaufen, nur um Nintendo Games zocken zu können. Keine Bereitschaft die Hardware zu kaufen, weil die Spiele nicht mehr so ziehen.



> Aber was sagts du dann zu Spielen, die aus künstlerischer/stilistischer Sich ganz bewusst auf flache Texturen setzen?
> (Und nein, ich erwähne jetzt nicht schon wieder "Superhot". ^^)
> "Windwaker" und "Spirit Tracks" auf dem DS hatten auch einen sehr platten 2D-Comic-Look. Mir persönlich hat dieser Stil auch nicht zugesagt, aber: Es war eine bewußte Design-Entscheidung, diese Spiele genau so aussehen zu lassen wie sie eben aussehen. Das hat eben nichts mit "technisch veraltet" zu tun (Selbst der betagte DS kann grafisch deutlich mehr leisten), sondern ist eben eine bewußte Entscheidung.
> 
> ...



Der Ds konnte sicher mehr, allerdings ist bei den kleinen Schirmen es ohnehin schwierig winzige Details zu erkennen, auch wegen der schlechten Kantenglättung und niedrigen Auflösung. Von daher würde ich das nicht als Beispiel für so etwas nehmen. Bei detaillierter Grafik verkrümelt halt alles sehr stark.

Auch die Grafik und Auflösung von Diablo 2, ebenso wie die Grafik und der Grafikstil von WoW waren eine reine Marketing Entscheidung. Blizzard wollte, dass die Spiele auf selbst dem hinterletzten 20 Jahre altem Büro PC laufen. Hier hatten sie natürlich insbesondere den amerikanischen Markt und die PC Situation dort im Blick. Übrigens eine Sache, die mich auch schon immer genervt hat. 

Mir gefielen zur Diablo 1 und 2 Zeit z.B. Record of Lodoss War auf Dreamcast oder später dann Baldur's Gate auf PS2 erheblich besser, sowohl bei Grafik, Story als auch Gameplay. Diablo lebt letztlich vom sehr konservativem Zocker, der einzig Interesse an Leveln und Looten hat, was wie Wirtschaftssimulationen scheinbar deutsche auch sehr anspricht.

Ich sehe bei den genannten Beispielen halt den Unterschied zum aktuellen Zelda oder besser, Nintendo Spielen im Allgemeinen. Sie scheinen einfach nicht in der Lage zu sein, moderne 3D Titel zu entwickeln und sind damit heillos überfordert. Das zeigt alleine schon die Entwicklungszeit, westliche Studios hätten solche Titel in maximal 1 Jahr (Starfox) oder 2 Jahren (Zelda) entwickelt und wahrscheinlich noch bessere Optik abgeliefert. Und sowohl bei Starfox als auch Zelda benötigten sie den Support von Platinum.


----------



## xdave78 (17. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es geht um die Spiele in den Downloadstores.


Das stimmt eben nicht, für einige Spiele trifft es zu - JA, zugegeben- insbesondere was jetzt so olle Kamellen wie PSONE Sachen/ VirtualConsole angeht klappt das-mea culpa. 

Aber hier bist Du es der die Äpfel und Birnen Thematik forciert: Titel der X360 sind eben NICHT zu 100% und sofort auf der One spielbar - sonst wäre ja auch die ganze Abwärtskompatibilitäts-Initiative sinnfrei. 

Last but not least ist Mario Kart 8 ja kein "uralt" Titel, sondern es handelt sich dabei um einen aktuellenTitel den es dann parallel für beide Nintendo Konsolen geben wird. Genau wie es einige Titel gibt/gab die parallel auf PS3/PS4 bzw X360 und XONE erscheinen sind...jeweilig als Spiel für die entsprechende Konsole. zB Dragon Age Origins , Fifa...da hat man beim (digitalen) Kauf der PS3 Version eben auch nicht automatisch die PS4 Version gehabt oder andersrum.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Januar 2017)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Aber hier bist Du es der die Äpfel und Birnen Thematik forciert: Titel der X360 sind eben NICHT zu 100% und sofort auf der One spielbar - sonst wäre ja auch die ganze Abwärtskompatibilitäts-Initiative sinnfrei.



Seufz, noch einmal natürlich gilt das nur für Titel, die auch auf den anderen Konsolen lauffähig sind. Wenn sie für ein System nicht erschienen sind, sprich nicht drauf laufen, funktioniert das natürlich nicht.



> Last but not least ist Mario Kart 8 ja kein "uralt" Titel, sondern es handelt sich dabei um einen aktuellenTitel den es dann parallel für beide Nintendo Konsolen geben wird. Genau wie es einige Titel gibt/gab die parallel auf PS3/PS4 bzw X360 und XONE erscheinen sind...jeweilig als Spiel für die entsprechende Konsole. zB Dragon Age Origins , Fifa...da hat man beim (digitalen) Kauf der PS3 Version eben auch nicht automatisch die PS4 Version gehabt oder andersrum.


Mario Kart 8 ist aber das selbe Spiel.

Bei den PS3 / PS4 und XBox 360 / One Spielen die du genannt hast handelt es sich ja um verschiedene Versionen, die auch zeitgleich erschienen sind, und außerdem auch noch 3rd Party sind. 

Das Problem bei Nintendo ist die Hardwarebindung und die fehlende Accountbindung.


----------



## xdave78 (18. Januar 2017)

Nach Deiner Definition wäre Mario Kart 8 Deluxe sowas wie eine FHD Version oder eine "Definite Edition" - die DLCs sind ja schon drin - insofern unterscheidet es sich schon irgendwie von der WiiU Retail Version - auch wenn es Augenwischerei ist. Aber darum geht es ja nicht- das ist es bei den anderen Herstellern (HD Remastered, Definite Edition usw) ja im Wesentlichen auch. Gleiches gilt im Übrigen auch für Halo MCC - leider fallen mir zu Sony grade überhaupt keine 1st Party Titel zum PS4 Release ein - obwohl ich bis vor Kurzem noch ne PS3 hatte. Dragon Age Origins ist 1:1 das selbe Spiel- ebenso Rise of the Tomb Raider usw...


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Januar 2017)

Zumindest auf dem PC bekomme ich solche "Remaster" ohnehin zumeist kostenlos, egal ob Skyrim, Darksiders 2, Van Hellsing etc. 

Die PS3 / 360 Versionen von Titeln, die auch für PS4 / One erscheinen, unterscheiden sich grafisch aber schon deutlich, nicht nur in der Auflösung, und, sie sind ja zeitgleich erschienen, du kaufst also das Spiel für PS3, oder PS4 oder XBox 360 oder XBox One oder PC. Wobei wir da auch immer noch von 3rd Party sprechen. 

Bei Microsoft kaufst du die Microsoft eigenen Titel inzwischen ja auch für One und PC gleichzeitig, d.h. das Spiel wird auf deinem Account für beide Systeme freigeschaltet. 

Dass Problem das ich bei Nintendo eben habe ist, für Wii U Besitzer gibt es aktuell KEINEN Grund eine Switch zu kaufen, die beiden großen Vorzeigetitel Mario Kart 8 und Zelda Breath of the Wild gibt es auch für Wii U. Anstelle also einen Kaufanreiz zu bieten kassiert Nintendo ihre Hardcore Fans lieber doppelt ab. 

Überhaupt ist bei Switch ja ein ziemliches Abkassieren in Mode. Die Docking-Station hat nicht mal einen LAN Anschluss, dafür gibt es ein extra zu kaufendes Zubehör, wer also gerade bei Onlinegames eine schnelle, stabile Verbindung will, der kommt mit WLAN nicht immer aus und muss extra löhnen. Und wer die Konsole meist stationär betreibt soll sich eine extra Halterung mit Lademöglichkeit kaufen, um aus den Joycons ein Pad zu machen, denn die mitgelieferte hat keine, oder muss halt die Joycons immer abziehen und an die Switch stecken um sie dort aufzuladen, was dann auch heißt, dass die Konsole immer im Standbye bleiben muss (ich habe z.B. schaltbare Steckerleisten am TV und allen Geräten dort), was dann neben dem Verschleiß auch heißt, dass wenn die Teile alle sind man nicht weiterspielen kann. Das ganze Konzept ist mega-unfreundlich und schreit für mich irgendwie danach, dass Nintendo hier seine Fans unbedingt so stark melken will wie möglich, bevor das Ganze den Bach runtergeht.


----------



## Briareos (18. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sinkende Bereitschaft extra teure Hardware zu kaufen, nur um Nintendo Games zocken zu können. Keine Bereitschaft die Hardware zu kaufen, weil die Spiele nicht mehr so ziehen.


Das glaube ich eher nicht.
Der Grund für sinkende Bereitschaft zum Kauf einer WiiU liegt imo nicht an der Qualität der Nintendospiele sondern eher daran, das es außer Nintendo weit und breit nichts gibt für die WiiU.
Im Gegensatz dazu verkauft sich der 3DS immer noch sehr gut mit knapp 60 Millionen Handhelds (Stand von vor einem Jahr laut Wikipedia). Kein Wunder also das Nintendo mit dem New 3DS die mittlerweile 4. Version (wenn man den 2DS mitzählt) davon auf den Markt gebracht hat. So gering kann die Bereitschaft der Leute nicht sein, sich für Nintendo Games extra Hardware anzuschaffen, solange diese Hardware eben nicht nur von Nintendo bedient wird.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei den genannten Beispielen halt den Unterschied zum aktuellen Zelda oder besser, Nintendo Spielen im Allgemeinen. Sie scheinen einfach nicht in der Lage zu sein, moderne 3D Titel zu entwickeln und sind damit heillos überfordert. Das zeigt alleine schon die Entwicklungszeit, westliche Studios hätten solche Titel in maximal 1 Jahr (Starfox) oder 2 Jahren (Zelda) entwickelt und wahrscheinlich noch bessere Optik abgeliefert. Und sowohl bei Starfox als auch Zelda benötigten sie den Support von Platinum.


Vielleicht drück ich mich schlecht aus, dass du mich nicht verstehst.
 "Bessere Optik" oder "hässliches Spiel" sind alles subjektive Eindrücke und bei jedem Menschen anders. Ich persönlich finde das, was ich bisher vom neuen Zelda gesehen habe alles andere als häßlich. Aber wie gesagt, das ist Geschmackssache und darüber läßt sich nicht streiten.

Aber: Könnte es nicht, unter Umständen, eventuell im Bereich des Möglichen liegen, dass die Entwickler von Zelda ihr Spiel so designt haben, dass es absichtlich genau so aussieht wie es jetzt eben aussieht? Das ihnen das Spiel so gefällt wie es aussieht und das es von der Präsentation genau ihren Geschmack trifft?


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Januar 2017)

Briareos schrieb:


> Das glaube ich eher nicht.
> Der Grund für sinkende Bereitschaft zum Kauf einer WiiU liegt imo nicht an der Qualität der Nintendospiele sondern eher daran, das es außer Nintendo weit und breit nichts gibt für die WiiU.


Was aber am Anfang nicht der Fall war, da gab es gute 3rd Party Spiele und auch die großen Marken. Das ist ein Henne - Ei Problem. Nur, Sony z.B. schafft es ja auch soviele interessante eigene Titel zu produzieren, dass die Käufer die Playstation vorziehen und die 3rd Partys eine entsprechende Basis haben, dass es sich für sie lohnt.
Ich habe mir übrigens die Wii U gerade wegen der mich interessierenden Nicht-Nintendo-Games gekauft.



> Im Gegensatz dazu verkauft sich der 3DS immer noch sehr gut mit knapp 60 Millionen Handhelds (Stand von vor einem Jahr laut Wikipedia). Kein Wunder also das Nintendo mit dem New 3DS die mittlerweile 4. Version (wenn man den 2DS mitzählt) davon auf den Markt gebracht hat. So gering kann die Bereitschaft der Leute nicht sein, sich für Nintendo Games extra Hardware anzuschaffen, solange diese Hardware eben nicht nur von Nintendo bedient wird.


Ist so eine Sache, die Verkäufe des 3DS betragen zwar stolze 60 Millionen, der DS hat sich aber noch 150 Millionen Mal verkauft. Und klar ist, es gibt sehr viele 3rd Party Software dafür. Die spiele sind halt günstig zu produzieren und die Konsole ist weit genug verbreitet. Auch meinen 3DS habe ich praktisch ausschließlich wegen diverser JRPGs geholt. Ob also der (3)DS hauptsächlich wegen der Nintendo Games gekauft wird oder nicht doch wegen der vielfältigen anderen Software ... ?




> Vielleicht drück ich mich schlecht aus, dass du mich nicht verstehst.
> "Bessere Optik" oder "hässliches Spiel" sind alles subjektive Eindrücke und bei jedem Menschen anders. Ich persönlich finde das, was ich bisher vom neuen Zelda gesehen habe alles andere als häßlich. Aber wie gesagt, das ist Geschmackssache und darüber läßt sich nicht streiten.


Das ist ja alles gut und schön. Es gibt ja auch einige Leute, die finden den 8 Bit Pixellook total cool. Das ist eben rein subjektiv und persönlich. 
Ich spreche aber von dem, was technisch aktuell der Stand der Dinge ist und wie Grafik dadurch aufgewertet werden kann. Das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.



> Aber: Könnte es nicht, unter Umständen, eventuell im Bereich des Möglichen liegen, dass die Entwickler von Zelda ihr Spiel so designt haben, dass es absichtlich genau so aussieht wie es jetzt eben aussieht? Das ihnen das Spiel so gefällt wie es aussieht und das es von der Präsentation genau ihren Geschmack trifft?


In der Theorie natürlich. In der Praxis werden da so Sachen wie Budget und Teamgröße eine wesentlich entscheidendere Rolle gespielt haben.


----------

